
I reset my location and “moved” to the safest social media state in the world - imartin2k
https://www.wired.com/story/germany-twitter-social-media-trolling/
======
imartin2k
In my eyes, this is a case where no matter from which perspective one
approaches the topic, issues exist. Not doing anything against harassment is a
bad solution. Doing something against it the way Germany does leads to
collateral damage and overreach, which I also have a big problem with. This is
really how freedom in a society dies by a thousand papercuts. I am worried
about this race towards a "minimal common denominator" society where the only
things that are acceptable to express are those that not even a single
individual is taking offense with. Which in a highly fragmented,
individualized society characterized by identity politics hardly exist
anymore.

On a more general terms, people should just give up on Twitter. It's simply a
shitty service that was nice to have at some point in the past, and now it's a
source and force of misery, endless outrage and tribalism. The first few
days/weeks of cold turkey are hard. Then it becomes easier and easier, and
mental peace emerges.

------
mankash666
I'm sorry but this is denial. There's an even better solution - quit Twitter
and you'll never have to face the fact that Nazis exist.

Or, come to the realistic conclusion that Nazis exist, like global warming and
terrorists, and denial won't make them disappear. FWIW Twitter and the gang
have drastically increased their anti harassment detection and enforcement,
which is a step in the right direction. You're setting the wrong example for
the new generation - solution to countering hate isn't a nanny state or
fleeing to make believe denial lands.

And Germany's over correction for their past is by no means sane. They need to
deal with their past and civil liberties in a mature manner

~~~
yorwba
How is it denial? You can acknowledge that Nazis exist and still not want to
see their posts.

I'm also confused by you saying "FWIW Twitter and the gang have drastically
increased their anti harassment detection and enforcement, which is a step in
the right direction." when the article is about making Twitter go even farther
in that direction.

